# Where can I get rare zoas/palys?



## ess (Feb 13, 2013)

I've spent countless hours trying to find an online source for rare zoanthids/palythoa that SHIPS TO CANADA with no luck. Oh American reefers have it so good. Anyone know of a website I could've missed? Or maybe another source (lfs? hobbyist?) where I can find some above average zoas/palys?


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

fragbox.ca on canreef

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Fragbox,coralmaster,canada corals,blue world aquariums,oceanic corals


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i have a few palys i got from drs fosterr an smith search them up


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

scott tang said:


> i have a few palys i got from drs fosterr an smith search them up


They wont ship livestock to Canada,not sure how you got them to


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ya i had mine shiped to point roberts


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

scott tang said:


> ya i had mine shiped to point roberts


sweet....(gears in my brain start turning) lol


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

lol there not exaclty 100 percent easy to take across the border just ask the guy you talk to to give you the paypers stating what they are and where they came from gand parents got a house down there so theres a mail box just make sure ur there wen they get there lol


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Oceanic corals
Albert_dao
Me


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> Oceanic corals
> Albert_dao
> Me


U huh ok i am coming over


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Claudia said:


> U huh ok i am coming over


Maybe one day ill have to trade you for some seahorses

ATM I have a very limited stock

Ill post some pics of what I've got in a couple days


----------

